# all CFL bag seed



## dontknowmuch (Dec 27, 2006)

All cfl grown bag seed strain unknown ?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 27, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! I'm using cfls and a 100 watt hps(got a 70 w too, just havent hooked it up), hope my grow ends up like that!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 28, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> All cfl grown bag seed strain unknown ?
> 
> View attachment 14345
> 
> ...


*Whats going on DKM. That is some killer looking CFL bagseed mang. Is that some of the bud you grew? If so great job. How is the smoke? :aok: *


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 28, 2006)

> BEAUTIFUL!!!! I'm using cfls and a 100 watt hps(got a 70 w too, just havent hooked it up), hope my grow ends up like that!!!



I would think with the addition of an HPS It could only be better. I am going to get a 250w hps in the future.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi there TBG,
                  goin good thanks, Yes this is from that skinny little plant that was my fisrt grow attempt. Luckily I found this board in time to save it !

 Wifey likes it, she is smokin it faster then I can cure it. Smells sweet, taste a little harsh but not choker. I would say the high right now is 3 -4 tokes = 3 hours. She is smokin a small amount that went straight from paper bag to fridge in plastic baggy, The rest is in a jar doing it's thing. I know the pics are a bit blurry but does this stuff look like any strain you know?

        Happy new year bud

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6706


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 28, 2006)

maybe i'm just a little high right now, but is CFL an acronym for cool flourescent lights? or is it that i am just high. either way, that is some dank buds. they look great. i don't care what people say, bag seed can be great stuff if you pour lots of love into it. make the genetics work for you.
~T-Bone


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 28, 2006)

Heya Bone,
                CFL = compact flourecent light.

    I use 5,000 k's for veg and 2700k's for flower


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 4, 2007)

u might have said this before but how many cfl's did u use ??? thanks .. awesome looking bud by the way


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 4, 2007)

I used five 23w rated 2700k for flowering


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 9, 2007)

You better change your name because with these you "doknowmuch".  Congrats man.  :bong2:


----------



## moneyme (Feb 1, 2007)

Those are some colorful buds! I am impressed for some bagseed grown under floros.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 5, 2007)

Good job, dontknow! And, hell ya, you DO know! Aren't CFL's just the BOMB?? What's so cool is that CFL's are getting better all the time... 
:yay: 
Nelson


----------



## Brouli (Feb 5, 2007)

how was the weight of that ??
congratss  bro  , im going to try grow under CFL to but i use 6 42 watt


----------

